# TPO antibody results



## chellechelle (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I recently got my TPO results and I had a question... Do these results look normal?

TPO 12 Ref. 0-30

My TSH was 2.95, free t4 0.80, and free t3 was 2.5.

Thanks in advance!

Chelle


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

When you post labs, it's important to post ranges as each lab has different ranges.

Your FT-4 and FT-3 are likely both at the bottom of range. Most people feel best at 1/2 -3/4 of FT ranges.

How do you feel?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hi! Do you know if that test was for TPO or TPO Ab?

info provided.


----------



## chellechelle (Sep 23, 2015)

TSH 2.95 Ref: .45-4.5

FT4 0.80 Ref: 0.70-2.35

FT3 2.5 Ref: 1.4-4.4

Thyroperoxidase Ab 11.4 Ref: 0-34

Thyroglobulin Ab <1:10 Ref: Normal TA <1:160

I have felt horrible for over a year. Very fatigued despite 8 hours of sleep per night, gained 10 pounds despite maintaining healthy diet and exercise, hair thinning and hair loss, and no libido at all.

My current family practice doctor said my labs looks fine, however I have an appointment with a functional medicine doctor next week to review my results.

I would like to go on natural thyroid replacement at least on a trial basis to see if my symptoms improve.


----------

